# Interest in pre-DPPt games?



## Sandstone-Shadow (Oct 9, 2010)

How much interest do you feel still exists for the games released before Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum? Do you still regularly play these games? Or has the majority of the Pokémon fandom moved on to the new games?

The reason I ask is that I'm considering writing a few things about the Pokémon games, but they would be about games released before DPPt, and I'm wondering how much interest they still garner.

Opinions?


----------



## Superbird (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't regularly play any of 'em, but I loved gen. 3.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 9, 2010)

I still love the pre-generation IV games, the issue is that the ones that I have had have all been lost and i can only play my version of Silver on an old GBC which is obnoxious at night because I can never see the screen.

I know that I still have interest in pre DP games though. If I had RSE I'd probably be playing those very regularly.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, I played my copy of Sapphire for a while over the summer holidays, but I've been replaying AA recently so I've not played anything Pokemon in a while. I can see what you mean, though. With loads of people owning a DS nowadays and the improved gameplay mechanics, interest in Pre-genIV games is going to (if it hasn't already) dropped like a rock.

Gen 3 was my favourite, I started playing Sapphire when I was old enough to appreciate it.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 9, 2010)

Emerald is still probably my favorite Pokemon game ever. I'm too attached to all the Pokemon on my file, I guess. I also like how I can just pop it into my micro and put it in my pocket, whereas I still have a hard time thinking of the DS as being that portable (especially when you can't play it for shit outside or in the car on a bright day). 

Gen III was also just my favorite overall. Best Pokemon designs, among the best NPC's, good memories in general for me. 

Emerald is actually what I've been playing recently. :v


----------



## Thorne (Oct 9, 2010)

In all seriousness, no.

I started playing halfway through Gen IV, but still the games before Diamond/Pearl are not of interest to me. I have tried both FR/LG and R/S/E, but I do not enjoy them as much as I would D/P/Pt or HG/SS.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 9, 2010)

I still play R/S/E (Yes I have all 3, long story I only actually bought Emerald), and I still play with Leaf Green, I recently (within the last 2 years) re-obtained yellow, and I played it until I caught every Pokemon even the Mew glitch. The old games were long, had more to do. I think the only games I like more than Ruby Sapphire and Emerald are Black and White.


----------



## voltianqueen (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't play them regularly, but I love all the older games! The version that I've played and replayed the most is Blue :3


----------



## Mustardear (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, actually. I find breeding much easier on my version of Emerald (faster bike I think). There's also the fact that there is nothing restricting me from restarting them (Secret Key in Platinum, Pokewalker routes on HeartGold and the fact that all my boxes are full on Pearl). I like playing Gen 3 games on the bus to school because I don't like taking my DS to school for monetary reasons.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 9, 2010)

Not really too interested in Gen III, to be honest. I usually just play it for the purposes of transferring my Pokemon to my HG. I got out of the series around Gen III and then back into it when Gen IV was starting, so those games are sort of completely foreign to me. I have been trying to actually FINISH Sapphire/Emerald though. The only Gen III game I've ever finished is FireRed.

Gen II is totally awesome and I still like to have a peek at those games because they bring epic nostalgia, but I don't tend to play them that much anymore as the battery on my Gold totally died. It's really discouraged me from playing those games and I can sense that my Silver's battery is going to die too. Also, crappy nonlit GBC screen with lots of scratches. (I don't have a GBA, I play my Gen III games on my DS.)

Overall, I think I'm more interested in these newer games.


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, I'm still very interested in the older games. I mean, I play HG more nowadays, but these old games were my life back when I was a kid. I can still pick them up and they'll feel just as amazing as they did back in the late 90's/early 2000's.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 9, 2010)

They're okay. =/


----------



## Tarinflame (Oct 9, 2010)

I have never played a Pokemon game before Soul Silver (my only Pokemon game), but I am interested by the _Generation III_ games - essentially, I am grateful to Emerald as it is what drove me to buy Soul Silver and get into the Pokemon games - as I said, while I have not played a "Generation III" Pokemon game, I only wish I could play one, especially one called "Pokemon Emerald".


----------



## Phantom (Oct 9, 2010)

I am a Gen I fan. Original 151! I miiight like Gen II, but still, I got into pokemon with the original 151, and that's where I stand. Things were so much simpler back then! 

I am an old fart that thinks there are waay to many pokemon and that they should stop making more, a main reason why I refuse to buy Black or White.  I say if they break 1000 I am never going to be a fan again.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 10, 2010)

I vastly prefer Gen 3+ to the other two.

I find them really tedious and irritating to play now. :( I don't get any *enjoyment* out of them now. 

NEWFAG4LYF <3


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree! I can't play anything pre-gen 3. Although gen 3 games make me pine for remakes of them, so. :|


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 10, 2010)

I prefer gen III and IV, but I and II are still playable. It seems a lot of people who don't care for the first two gens only started playing in Gen III or IV, so maybe it's just nostalgia goggles.
Though I exclude FRLG from Gen III, because a lot of the sprites make my eyes bleed.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 10, 2010)

I recently replayed through Yellow, Crystal, and Emerald and am currently working on a FR and Platinum file. Emerald is still my favourite overall game, although the older mechanics take some time to get used to again.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 10, 2010)

there is only one special! and that just makes gyarados all the more broken.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 10, 2010)

I find it strange enough to play Gen III nowadays. I keep on forgetting that Bite is Special and AncientPower is Physical.

And, before my Gen II games died, I always found them so slow and weird. No abilities, no running, no personalities. When I was growing up they were fine, but now, when I didn't have the Running Shoes in White I kept pressing B and getting antsy about how _slow_ it was.

There's also the fact that I've been spoiled by the graphics and sound in the Gen III+ games. Going back to 8-bit and whatever you would call Gameboy graphics/sound is strange.


----------



## Minish (Oct 10, 2010)

I _only_ play pre-DPPt games. The new ones were so clunky and just really didn't hold my interest (I'm still looking forward to Black/White though).

Gen III is the one I play the most, it's definitely my favourite, so... although, that said, I play II a lot too, and LG/FR.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 10, 2010)

The Hoenn games are quite possibly my favorite main-series games, because there's just ~so much there~.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 10, 2010)

When I am bored of the games I am playing currently, I normally start again on one of my old gen 3 games just because there's nothing left to miss on it. I just finished fire red again, but now I have heart gold I don't think I will be playing them for a while. I do occasionally give them to my sisters to play though.


----------



## Elliekat (Oct 10, 2010)

I love the Hoenn games. Not so much for the storyline, more just for the region. I freaking love the region.

Right now I really want to play my old Silver, but I have to change the internal battery :(


----------



## Spoon (Oct 15, 2010)

I give more attention to the newer games, but I occasionally replay some of my older games, mainly Crystal, Yellow, and Pokémon Pinball RS.


----------

